# Thinking of buying a Carthago c-tourer I



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

As it says above, any owners with similar vans with advice or problems I should be aware of?

Did any Carthago owners spec the upgraded front springs or the Al-Ko ACS front suspension? Are they worth the extra money?

Richard


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Lovely quality motorhome. We found it difficult to decide between the Carthago and the Hymer Exsis i - we went for the Hymer in the end, whilst we thought the Carthago was slightly better quality we couldn't justify the extra cost! We have been very happy with the Hymer but think we would have been just as happy with the Carthago as well, although a bit poorer...

Steve


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Friends bought a short 6m one , and found it had very little payload 

It was built on a lightweight fiat chassis , you really need to go for the upgrade chassis His were 15 inch wheels from memory , better chassis 16 wheels ? ( i think )


They have had to upgrade the rear tyres to a higher load rating and had air bags fitted on the rear suspension To increase the payload Think SV tech was involved


Better to have paid the extra at the order stage than trying to bodge some more carrying capacity after


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been thinking about a Carthago for a little while now - have been down to Southdowns three or four times and nearly committed. Very good build quality without any doubt. The only negative thing that I heard (but no idea if it's true) is that Carthago can sometimes be very strict on warranty claims. Southdowns would be able to advise. The other thing from recollection is that you are required at your expense to have a service at 3 months.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow a service every 3 months, surely that's ridiculous, they are meant to be quality, why would they insist on a check every 3 months, got to be a money making racket.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry, I wasn't meaning every 3 months. They require a first service at 3 months old and then yearly hab ones plus whatever you decide to do for the base vehicle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A secondary service at 3 months seems like a good idea, but should be at the manufacturers cost though, doesn't inspire confidence if they expect the customer to pay, it should be part of the package like a PDI, but it should pick up on any problems earlier.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Steve, we started looking at the Hymer range and the their B Class either the DL or PL seems to be somewhere close to the Carthago spec. But we want an island bed and Hymer only does that layout in the Exsis or B-Class PL. The PL is just too heavy with all the extras it has a standard (need to keep to 3500kg due to losing my C1 on medical grounds) and we didn't like the raised flooring on the Exsis and with all respect the shape is a bit odd to my eye. Also every Hymer dealer is now quoting 2018 prices with potential price increase of 10% to 12% due to the state of Sterling. The Carthago dealer that we are talking to has offered 2017 pricing for delivery in August. So with the Hymer price increases the DL comes out dearer than the Carthago.

I had seen the thread about the 3 month warranty but as it was back in 2014 I thought it might have been sorted by now. If I do buy which is highly likely then I will insist on getting this as part of the buy price.

Anyone any experience of the Al-Ko suspension upgrades or direct me to someone who might know?

Richard


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Just out of interest what is the payload of the Cathargo before you start adding bits?


Malcolm


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Malcolm,

The c-tourer i144QB which we're looking at has an MIRO of 3055kgs, with the obligatory chassis and comfort packs, the bigger engine and comfortmatic and awning it still leaves about 200kgs for your personal payload. You can gain another 40kgs if you don't have the front bed and a further 8 kgs if you go for alloy wheels. 

If you go for the compactllne i145QB which is only 212cm wide then that comes in at 2965kgs.

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

200Kg is that all?

Remember that will have to include anything over the allowed 75Kg for you, plus passengers!! plus all the other essential bits like EHU cable, pots and pans, clothing, food etc. 

To my mind that's a pretty stingy payload.

Andy


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard,

We bought a Hymer B598PL in Jan 2016. With hindsight I think it was a good time to buy given the political and financial developments. Our payload is supposed to be 310kg on a 3500kg van, however with 2x13kg gasit, an awning, solar panel and a spare wheel and tyre which I insisted on, our load allowance took a hammering. 

We also carry 2 folding electric bikes as well as tool kit and all the usual bits, it is common for us to be running at close to the max and indeed over on occasions. Fortunately the Hymer can be updated to 3850kg as a paper exercise, so I know the van can handle it (max load 2000kg on each axle). I have not decided yet wether to be more ruthless on gear, or uprate.

The fact that the van is sold with a 20 litre water allowance, but a 140 litre water tank and an almost as large waste tank is, I think, scandalous. Almost not fit for purpose. As ploddy as said, watch the loading, although I am sure you are well aware of this and other deciding factors.

Good luck with what ever you buy.

Davy


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Davy, the B598PL was on our shopping list but unfortunately all the Hymer dealers are already adding this 10% to 12% figure for 2018 prices. Hymer are not going to release official prices till around July/August time. It will be interesting to see what they decide on for % increases.

Got a detail spreadsheet running as we've been doing a detailed 'weigh-in' of all our stuff as we unloaded our current van so we know within a few kilos what all our motorhoming bits and personal items weigh. Also it has all the available Carthago options and there respective weights so I can keep a running total. I have also got the ex-works unladen weight so can add my own fuel, passengers etc.

Going to get an Alugas refillable bottle and only one leisure battery (both are within the manufacturers MIRO figure) backed up with a 100W solar panel. We only spend 3 or 4 days off grid so should not be a problem.

Aware of the 20kg water allowance but that's workable between aires and we always dump waste before moving on.

Richard


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Best of luck Richard although I can't help feeling you're making a major investment with much to narrow weight margins. Each to his own of course, but speaking personally we had to make major compromises when downsizing. Before my C1 loss we downsized from a RV to a European MH as we wanted to tour more and make use of Aires. One of the compromises was to move from auto to manual, and I found that with the type of driving I did in a MH I hardly noticed it. I would have thought also that coming down to 3.5t would have meant that the more powerful engine wasn't really essential, saving weight (and money) there. One of my own important requirements is to travel with full fresh water tanks, having been to numerous Aires where either there was a problem with the water, or we just managed to grab the last space ahead of somebody else.

But as I said, each to his own and I trust you'll be content with what you end up with.


Malcolm


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Malcolm,

Thanks for your advice, yes it's going to be quite a challenge coming down from over 4250kgs at times to 3500kgs! Don't know about you but we used to pack far too much stuff having just emptied the van out ready for sale. Stuff that we never used!!

We used to travel with quite a bit of water onboard (190litre tank on the Rapido!!) plus we would have bottled water and a 10 litre plastic carrier for toilet flushing, but 20 litres and some bottled should be enough.

Have thought long and hard over the engine size and comfortmatic gearbox, but if you make a mistake then it's not easily rectified. And I'm hoping that my wife will be able to do some driving in a much smaller van.

Having gone over it many times now we both feel that 200kgs is going to be fine for our needs.

Richard


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

does the 200kg include yourselves?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

200Kgs seems very tight to me but I'm sure people somehow manage. In reality though you can go over that by quite a bit as VOSA (and I believe the police) apparently allow a 5% margin. So if you're absolutely sure about the accuracy of your weights you could theoretically add another 175kgs. Since it's a paper exercise to increase the GVW to 3,850kgs I don't think you need to be worried that you would be compromising the safety if the van if you did go over the 3,500kgs by say 50kgs or even 100kgs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> 200Kgs seems very tight to me but I'm sure people somehow manage. In reality though you can go over that by quite a bit as VOSA (and I believe the police) apparently allow a 5% margin. So if you're absolutely sure about the accuracy of your weights you could theoretically add another 175kgs. Since it's a paper exercise to increase the GVW to 3,850kgs I don't think you need to be worried that you would be compromising the safety if the van if you did go over the 3,500kgs by say 50kgs or even 100kgs.


In theory it would be 5% to allow for a wet loads on a roped and sheeted truck load, I'm not sure if VOSA would allow it on a Motorhome on a dry day..


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> In theory it would be 5% to allow for a wet loads on a roped and sheeted truck load, I'm not sure if VOSA would allow it on a Motorhome on a dry day..


No chance at all, > if there is half a chance to issue a fine and prove their importance they never hesitated (personal experience of working alongside them)

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know 2 peeps who work for them, I understand it can be an arduous job, first on scene etc, but they take pratthood to new levels.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

First on scene of what?? Certainly not RTC's or similar, it's takes a lot to prise 'em out!!

Pratthood, nice word I shall be sure to use it in the future somehow!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen them attend accidents when they are literally first to go past, not pleasant for anyone.

Feel free to use it Andy, 10p to Children in need, let it grow a bit though, too much in admin for just 10p > >


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

VOSA first on the scene?? 

Every time I have wanted them to turn out it's taken hours and numerous phone calls. Having said that I did work in the wilds or rural Dorset, we have only just got wifi down here. :wink2:

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Richard

I am sorry but I am adding my voice to those that think a 200kg payload would be difficult to handle. I think MIRO only includes the driver, so a passenger would eat up say 50kg.

I have a quality MH in a N+B Arto and I would prefer to keep to that sort of quality and have looked at Carthagos, but quality means heavy. However, if I lost my C1 licence I think I would be thinking that I might have to sacrifice quality to keep a decent payload. There is a member on here, who I have met personally, and who had a similar MH to mine but lost his C1. He went the route I have suggested. Obviously not totally happy but he still has a good, if not top, quality MH.

In my opinion, it is crazy to pay for a Carthago and then be calculating every kg of payload.

I do not know your style of MHoming, but have you considered towing a trailer for the extra payload? As a way of getting out of the dilemma?

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's the Government advice on penalties for overloading. The fines start at 5% overweight but obviously you can be told to shed some weight before being allowed to continue. Easy if it's 20kg or so of water that you can let out but more difficult obviously if otherwise.

https://www.gov.uk/roadside-vehicle-checks-for-commercial-drivers/fixed-penalties


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Richard
> 
> In my opinion, it is crazy to pay for a Carthago and then be calculating every kg of payload.
> 
> Geoff


This is exactly what happened to my friend who bought a small new Carthago with a view to 3months in spain every winter

They have had to have it upgraded and somehow carry their honda vision 110 scooter in the garage but its right on the limit


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

It always amazes me how small some of these payloads are 

If its only 200kg then perhaps they shouldn't fit rear seat belts and make it just a 2 seater As it wouldn't legally carry 4 plus possessions etc

I once had a great 7 berth on an iveco at gvw of 4500 but i could have had it on a 3500kg chassis which would never have been able to carry anywhere near that many of people let alone possessions


my current 2 berth is on a 5 ton chassis so i have plenty of capacity


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

peribro said:


> Here's the Government advice on penalties for overloading. The fines start at 5% overweight but obviously you can be told to shed some weight before being allowed to continue. Easy if it's 20kg or so of water that you can let out but more difficult obviously if otherwise.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/roadside-vehicle-checks-for-commercial-drivers/fixed-penalties


No mention of private vehicles on that link, reference is for commercial.

Any ideas for motorhome overweight penalties?

.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I imagine it would be the same. It's just that all the articles I've ever seen about it have been aimed at commercial vehicles as it's those vehicles which are most commonly overloaded.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

The 200kg left is after us as passengers, bikes, awning, solar panel, the Carthago MIRO figure plus all the options that we think are desirable.

I take your concern but as I keep saying we have done a detailed weighing of all our items both to support the MH once on-site, our own personal clothing, bedding and toiletries, everything needed to make and eat meals, maps and directories, cameras, phones, laptops, etc. etc.

When we emptied the Rapido everything went into the garage and was sorted and we found a lot of stuff that we used to take which were never used plus we always took more clothing than we needed.

Yes it is going to be tight but we know what we have to work with.

Richard


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Richard,

It sounds as if you are in a very similar situation to us with similar load and options as I pointed out in a previous post. As I said we run close to the max and it is water that tends to push us over the limit. 

My plan if pulled is to dump fresh water, and put the wife on one of the electric bikes and head for the nearest campsite/Aire to sort ourselves out. I reckon that could shave up to 200kg off our load if needed and without polluting the ground or leaving anything behind.

Best of luck with your choice, no doubt you will keep us informed as to progress.

Davy


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Richard

Also consider that the ex works MIRO quoted by the manufacturer has a tolerance of 5% which at worst case would equate to about 150kg if it were all to be used in the build. 

It may be worth putting a clause into your purchase agreement that the actual van to an agreed documented specification is to be weighed in your presence before you accept it and that if it is above XXXX kg you will not accept it.

I got caught out and the only route to make the van usable was to upgrade above 3500kg.

Good luck whatever way you go forward


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I followed Peter's (peribro) link to the DVSA (ex VOSA) website and also found this passage

"
* Roadside vehicle checks for commercial drivers *


 Checks on your vehicle
 Making sure your vehicle is roadworthy
 Roadside prohibitions


 Driving without a valid operator's licence
 Fixed penalties
 What happens if your vehicle is immobilised

*1. Checks on your vehicle*

As a commercial driver, you might be asked to stop by the police or a Driver and Vehicle Standards Agency (DVSA) officer. They can stop lorries, buses and coaches.
The police and DVSA have the power to carry out spot checks on your vehicle and issue prohibitions if necessary. A prohibition prevents you from driving until you get a problem with your vehicle fixed.
Police and DVSA officers can also issue fixed penalties if you commit an offence. Some of these are graduated depending on the circumstances and seriousness of the offence.
It's your responsibility to make sure your vehicle is roadworthy.

*How to recognise a DVSA officer*

DVSA officers wear yellow visibility jackets with either the VOSA or DVSA logo, and they'll always carry a DVSA warrant card.
Their vehicles are marked with a black and yellow print on the side and either a VOSA or DVSA logo on the bonnet.
*What happens when you're stopped*

The checks are carried out either at the roadside or at dedicated testing sites. The checks are used to keep unsafe vehicles off the road.
The officer checks that the vehicle isn't breaking any rules and regulations. This includes:


checking authorised load weights and type of load permitted
checking vehicles for roadworthiness and mechanical faults
looking at your tachograph records
making sure you have a valid occupational driving licence
 Your vehicle could be impounded if you commit a series of serious offences.
Foreign-registered vehicles are subject to the same rules as vehicles registered in the UK.
If you're carrying a high-value load you can keep your engine running, doors locked and windows closed until you're sure you've been stopped by a genuine police or DVSA officer.

*If you don't stop*

Not stopping when asked to by a uniformed officer is an offence. The incident will be officially recorded and you'll be interviewed later on.
You may then face court action or be reported to the Traffic Commissioner, who may remove or suspend your operator's licence.


  Next Making sure your vehicle is roadworthy 
 Print entire guide

Last updated: 16 April 2017

* Lorry, bus and coach drivers *


 Drivers' hours
  More in Lorry, bus and coach drivers 
 * Driving and transport *


 Operator Compliance Risk Score (OCRS)
  More in Driving and transport 

It refers only to commercial drivers. I tried searchng their website for reference to private drivers but found nothing.

I accept that the law probably would permit them to stop private vehicles, but if the above passage is their 'mission statement' then it would seem private vehicles are not targetted. This might be understandable since they probably could only be checked for weight, but not other offences of tachograph excesses, no operator's licence, unsafe/badly secured load etc.

If Andy or other ex-police could shed light on the DVSA policy and the law under which they are permitted to stop private vehicles it would be interesting.

Also of interest is the procedure for the Police to check overloading, since I assume they do not carry even portable weighing equipment. Maybe that is what Andy was referring to re waiting for VOSA to turn out.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A Police Officer has the legal power to stop ANY vehicle in motion on a road and check if it, and the driver, comply with current legislation. None to certain about DVSA staff BUT many of their vehicles have illuminated roof signs reading "Follow me" or similar so I suspect they might have the legal right to stop anything.

Having said that it was ALWAYS policy when I served for ONLY uniformed Police Officers to actually stop vehicles. 

It's all a bit theoretical really, overweight is overweight and yes MANY motorhomers are grossly overweight ESPECIALLY on train weight if towing a car. I saw a smallish Bessacar (probably MGW of 3500 Kg) in Germany towing a 4 wheel trailer loaded with. C class Mercedes car on it waaaaay over train weight.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose it's only a matter of time before we are seen as yet another easy target and start to see fines being imposed on a wide scale.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I suppose it's only a matter of time before we are seen as yet another easy target and start to see fines being imposed on a wide scale.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


ONLY if you are overweight :surprise:

Its like speeding fines, I view them as a voluntary tax. If you don't speed you won't get fined. My last speeding conviction was in 1972, 42 mph in a 30 limit (insert emoticon for smug git here)

I do around 18K a year, but having spent many years driving a jam sandwich sticking to posted limits is second nature to me.

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think there are people who stick rigidly to speed limits and those who chance their luck a little bit. I will often (if safe to do so) go at 10% above the speed limit. I know that the 10% + 2mph before prosecution is only a guideline but I take that chance. Similarly I would take a chance with the van being overweight by 3% or even 4% if I knew I could dump the excess weight e.g water if required.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A lot of people are "invited" to attend speed awareness courses if only 2 or 3 mph over the posted limit (I know of at least 5 coppers who have been done for excess speed in marked police cars (not on an emergency call of course) no-one escapes the camera Taliban these days.

If you are seen to be dumping water (difficult to hide) it would be viewed as attempting to pervert the course of justice because you are clearly attempting to thwart the official from obtaining the weight of your vehicle at the time it was seen being used on a road. 

I jest not, I have seen it happen (not with a motorhome though) 

Attempting to pervert the course of justice is viewed by the courts as a VERY serious matter and the penalties handed down reflect that in NO uncertain terms, the fine for overweight would be MUCH less and would not involve a criminal conviction which the former would. 

Having said that if you ARE found to be overweight you would be required to reduce the load carried until it did not exceed the permitted max (like dumping water)

Andy

Peribro I realise you are not advocating running overweight, just posting to explain the situation should anyone else think it's a way of "getting round" the rules.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Had my MOT today and asked if the rolling road brake tester could give me the vehicle weight , tester said it would 

So with a driver , full fuel , full gas , 25% water , most of our normal possessions in there but no passenger or any food i was told it was 4324kg (should have asked him for the axle weights as well -maybe next year if i remember)

Leaves me another 676kg


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Getting back to Carthago's, we have owned our C Tourer Low Profile for 16 months now and are more than happy with it. Can,t advise on payload as ours is upgraded to 4500Kgs, so not a problem for us. Everything works as it should with no squeaks or rattles. The quality is better than our previous Rapido, and it is better insulated.
We challenged the 3 month inspection and were told it was only necessary if there was any issues to rectify so we never had it done, but the yearly one is required to maintain the warranty.
Make sure you study the options list as everything is an extra. The carpets are not worth the money, and the pre wiring leaves a bit to be desired. Go for central locking which gives you a better door, and the electric heating option.

Colin


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Colin, thanks for your feedback.

Carpets are far too heavy so weren't on our list, all the pre-wiring comes in the obligatory 'comfort pack', can't find an option for central locking only an option for an double security lock passenger door. I assumed that it already had central locking.

Did you have any warranty issues which needed correcting?

I was asking the dealer today had he ever weighed a Carthago on receipt from the factory. He said he hadn't but the Certificate of Conformance supplied with ever van has the factory weight and he said they were always on or a few kgs below the published unladen weight. Did you ever check your C of C to see how it compared?

Richard


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> I think there are people who stick rigidly to speed limits and those who chance their luck a little bit. I will often (if safe to do so) go at 10% above the speed limit. I know that the 10% + 2mph before prosecution is only a guideline but I take that chance. Similarly I would take a chance with the van being overweight by 3% or even 4% if I knew I could dump the excess weight e.g water if required.


If the road is empty, if the weather is nice, if I feel in the mood, I will be tempted to nail it, and often give in, but never on any road with speed limit of less than 60mph, more so if I happen to be on two wheels, less so if there is a cooker and a fridge behind me.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If the road is empty, if the weather is nice, if I feel in the mood, I will be tempted to nail it, and often give in, but never on any road with speed limit of less than 60mph, more so if I happen to be on two wheels, less so if there is a cooker and a fridge behind me.


I was doing that a month or so ago on a 70mph stretch of dual carriageway on the A303. Speed awareness course next month - videoed at 80mph!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not suggesting it's a good idea, but we're all human, and sometimes we get fed up of rules regardless how sound they are.

You were unlucky to even be prosecuted at that level.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You were unlucky to even be prosecuted at that level.


My view entirely Kev! When I attend the course I'll tell them how lucky they are to have me!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

With regards to taking chances with the weight, we always travel with full fresh and fill up when the opportunity arises, so I can dump up to 100kg if needed, also the loo, mandatory liquids only, another 17kg max (got one stuck once  ) and the waste another 60kg if they'll allow them.

I did get prosecuted for being overweight, but I got away with costs of £70 due to extenuating circumstances.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

RichardD said:


> I was asking the dealer today had he ever weighed a Carthago on receipt from the factory. He said he hadn't but the Certificate of Conformance supplied with ever van has the factory weight and he said they were always on or a few kgs below the published unladen weight. Did you ever check your C of C to see how it compared?
> 
> Richard


Richard

Just checked my COC from the MH (not Carthago) manufacturer; had not checked previously. The value against COC item 13 Mass of vehicle in running condition is exactly the same as that published in their technical publication. On reflection there were factory fitted options on the van including items like oven, carpet etc, so it should have been heavier than the published figure. I am not convinced that the COC reflects the measured weight as it left the factory.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Carpets are far too heavy so weren't on our list, all the pre-wiring comes in the obligatory 'comfort pack', can't find an option for central locking only an option for an double security lock passenger door. I assumed that it already had central locking.
> 
> Did you have any warranty issues which needed correcting?
> 
> ...


The double security door gives you central locking on the hab door, as well as the 2 point locks. No warranty issues so far, just had a couple of minor settling adjustments which I did myself. Our C of C shows the ex factory weight of 2995kgs which includes the factory fitted awning but very little else. This is with the heavy Al-KO chassis and 150 engine. When we visited the Factory I saw the finished vans stop on the scales as they went out on road test so it must be in running order but no gas or water.
Another point is there are no 12v sockets in the hab area, not even for the TV. 
Colin


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Well I've gone a done it and placed an order for a c-tourer i 144QB, delivery is expected Aug/Sept.

When I was going thro' the options with the guys at GMC Gailey, I queried a couple of the option weights.The 4.5m awning was listed as 45kgs, they had one in the workshop ready to fit to a customers van and they weighed it at 29kgs!! Quite a difference.

Also the reversing camera was stated as 6kgs with the wiring already including in the chassis pack. Well the 7" monitor was probably about 1kg and the small fisheye lens probably less than 1/2kg.

They all concluded that many of the options appeared to be quite exaggerated.

Anyway with all my options totalled up and with the awning in at 30kgs I'm left with around 212kgs and this is after passengers, 1/2 tank of fuel, 1/2 tank of gas, bikes, 20 litres of water, solar panel, sat nav, leisure battery & EHU hook up cables.

As I've said previously when we emptied out our current van we weighed everything and then sorted back into items that where essential and this came to just over 125kgs which leaves us about 85kgs spare capacity for food and drink.

Should be fine.

Can't wait to collect the van now.

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Drop me a PM when you have it so I can come round and drool over it!!

Andy


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Andy, you would be most welcome.

Need to change my avatar now!!

Richard


----------

